# Best Honolulu Luau ?



## fnewman (Jul 20, 2012)

What is the best luau in Honolulu these days and WHY?  TIA


----------



## Michigan Czar (Jul 20, 2012)

Honolulu or Oahu? I haven't been to any in Honolulu but I liked Fia Fia in Ko Olina at the Marriott.


----------



## fnewman (Jul 20, 2012)

OK - anywhere on the island


----------



## nygiants11991 (Jul 26, 2012)

That really depends on what you are looking for.  We have gone to Germaines two times and really like it.  It is a bus ride from Waikiki,  I want to say 30-45 minutes, but a fun bus ride.   We had Reno as our bus guide (not sure if that is what you would call him) but he was the one who made the bus trip a lot of fun. 

I have gone to the more traditional Luaus and like them too, but for a change of pace this one was great. This one had audience participation.  They bring the ladies up on the stage to hula, along with the little ones.  They are so cute. That is the only one I have been to on Oahu, but we really liked it.


----------



## JanB (Aug 21, 2012)

*Oahu Luaus*

In Waikiki, we've been to the Royal Hawaiian luau.  It was lovely with the ocean right in the background, but with the walking path right there, often had people stopping to watch - not private.  We've watched the one at the Hilton Hawaiian Village.  While a nice show, it is on the roof of one of the their buildings.  Not a great setting, but can see the ocean in the background.

On Oahu, we've been to Germains and to Paradise Cove.  We like Paradise Cove best.  Before the buffet, you can wonder the grounds and watch old Hawaiian games being played, a native climb the coconut tree then show how to clean and husk the coconut.  There is a "huki lau" with guest participation (net casting/fishing in the lagoon).  And, there is the traditional Alii parade leading to the Imu ceremony (kalua pig cooked in underground pit wrapped in ti leaves).  All the shows at the luaus above are very good, but the very best show we've seen is at the Polynesian Cultural Center.  You can choose a buffet or luau setting before the show.  None of the luaus are "cheap".


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 21, 2012)

We opted for a sunset dinner cruise off Waikiki in June aboard the Ali'i Kai catamaran.  We paid for upgraded seating, and we got a great table, head of the line, and so forth.  It was an awesome experience I'd repeat again.  We went on a Friday night, so we were able to watch the Waikiki fireworks from the water.  It was a great time.

Here's one link.  I'm sure there are others:  http://www.savontourshawaii.com/haw...g_polynesian_food_drinks_best.aspx?TourID=253

If you're military (or retired military) check the MWR ticket office at Pearl Harbor for excellent discount tickets. www.greatlifehawaii.com

Dave


----------



## Blue Skies (Aug 22, 2012)

On Trip Advisor, Chief's Luau gets good reviews.  Has anyone been to this?  It is at Sea Life Park.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 22, 2012)

Blue Skies said:


> On Trip Advisor, Chief's Luau gets good reviews.  Has anyone been to this?  It is at Sea Life Park.




I can't speak to the luau, but I went to Sea Life Park in June, for the first time in many years.  If you can do just the luau, you may be okay.  Do NOT waste your money on the park itself.  It was worn out, run down, and very disappointing.  

The only saving grace was I had extra-extra-extra-discounted tickets.  I'f I'd paid the $30 a head they were asking to get in, I'd have felt very ripped off.

Dave


----------



## PearlCity (Aug 22, 2012)

I've been to the one at the Hilton and paradise cove. I like paradise cove. If you have military ties the one at the hale koa hotel.is supposed to be pretty good and reasonably priced


----------

